# when do u think



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

when do u think the crappie are gonna start ganging up in the creeks in preperation for the journey to deep water to spawn i know the spawn is a long ways away but id like to find some crappie


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

does any one out there have any thoughts


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd like to find some too. I've been looking for some on Conroe and I haven't figured them out. I caught 1 (one) in 14 ft for all day Saturday. I hear reports of crappie biting on Coleto Creek.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*im guessin*

im guessin try 14 ft in the stumps then try the edges of the creek channell then try the creek chanell jiggin with some crappie jigs---IF ANY ONE FINDES WHERE THEY ARE HOLDING JUST HOLLAER IM NOT ASKIN FER SECRET HOLES IM ASKIN FER DEPTH--AND IN RELATION TO THE CREEKS



muleherder said:


> I'd like to find some too. I've been looking for some on Conroe and I haven't figured them out. I caught 1 (one) in 14 ft for all day Saturday. I hear reports of crappie biting on Coleto Creek.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

They are in transition right now from brushpiles on main lake points to the mid cove cover in 16-18 feet right now. 

April is the "primetime" for the spawn on L. Conroe.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*wow thats so different from here*

at lake of the pines nov to feb is the spawn in deep water but im told there is a spring spawn also but have not figured that out yet---when do u think thay will get in the creek channels



Bozo said:


> They are in transition right now from brushpiles on main lake points to the mid cove cover in 16-18 feet right now.
> 
> April is the "primetime" for the spawn on L. Conroe.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

They concentrate in the deep water in the winter to try and stay warm. They put their bellies in the mud/silt and get to the lowest spot in the lake to avoid the colder surface water temps.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*cool*

i did not know that-- being that its so hot i still got some time to wait--we need some cold weather to getum moovin



Bozo said:


> They concentrate in the deep water in the winter to try and stay warm. They put their bellies in the mud/silt and get to the lowest spot in the lake to avoid the colder surface water temps.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Im not going to start fishing for crappie until close to Thanksgiving unless we get some cold fronts lowering the water temp.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*ur right--*

im also waiting for some cold fronts to getum moovin so we can locate um when they are bunched up



fishy said:


> Im not going to start fishing for crappie until close to Thanksgiving unless we get some cold fronts lowering the water temp.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Last year was my 1st year to really fish for crappie only and I have to say that using light tackle they're just as or more fun than any other kind of fishing I have ever done. I really want a cold front.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*I am no Crappie expert, but...*

I have always heard and believed, that crappie spawn in the spring in more or less shallow water. They migrate out of shallow water to deeper water in the fall, and more or less stay there through the winter, but it has nothing to do with spawning, until Spring comes. My grandfather always said, "When the willow trees start putting on leaves, time to go after the spawning crappie!" Althought I think it actually starts a little before that, with the smaller males migrating from deep water to shallow a little before the larger females.

Do a search....there are several forums that cater just to Texas crappie fishing, crappie fishing clubs etc. Some have specific info on Lake Houston, Conroe, 
Livingston etc.

Later
R3F


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Red3Fish said:


> I have always heard and believed, that crappie spawn in the spring in more or less shallow water. They migrate out of shallow water to deeper water in the fall, and more or less stay there through the winter, but it has nothing to do with spawning, until Spring comes. My grandfather always said, "When the willow trees start putting on leaves, time to go after the spawning crappie!" Althought I think it actually starts a little before that, with the smaller males migrating from deep water to shallow a little before the larger females.
> 
> Do a search....there are several forums that cater just to Texas crappie fishing, crappie fishing clubs etc. Some have specific info on Lake Houston, Conroe,
> Livingston etc.
> ...


When the dogwoods are blooming, the crappie are doing there thing.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Bozo,*

I have heard that about the dogwoods, also, but we are a little short of dogwoods out here on the prairie! LOL You East Texas boys have the corner on them!! LOL

Haparks....look at the bottom of Bozos' replies....there are a couple of places to start, in case you didn't notice!!

Later
R3F


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well we have 2 spawns at lake of the pine one winter and one spring--we catchum full of eggs from nov thru feb but i like to catchum while they are in transition traveling the creek beds to deep water--i was wouynderin when this transition starts im thinking the first serious cold front will getum into gear--i want to thank every one for all their input--and as for the dogwoods i use that for the white bass in the river--i catchum every cast


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

here are some crappie that I caught last year on jigs. I cant wait till some colder weather.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Well it's obvious that we won't agree that they are not spawning in the winter @ LOP but, I will agree with you that LOP is a fantastic winter crappie lake.

It holds a very high percentage of large fish that can be caught during the winter in a very predictable pattern. Just go to the dam and look for the cluster of boats. 

They will be gorging themselves throughout the winter to fuel the egg production process for the spring.

The egg sack should be from pale yellow this time of year and gradually turn to a bright orangishpink in the spring. You will also notice that the blood vessels supplying the egg sack will get larger and larger. When they are in the actual spawning mode, you can squeeze their bellies just a tad and eggs will come out. 

Take a good look at the fish's eggs you catch this winter and then compare them with the eggs in the spring and you'll see what I am talking about.

Either way, have fun catching them no matter if they are actively spawning or not.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

My parents are on Lake Fork loading up on them in 24 ft of water over brushtops. They've been catching them since Monday. On Minnows mostly a few on jigs.
Good luck


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

The crappie school up deep in the winter on LOP, (along with just about every other lake in the area) but I can guarantee they are not spawning.

Talked to a fella yesterday who put two limits in the boat hitting planted brush in 13-18 foot of water using jigs. This little cool snap should have the crappie moving a little shallower for about a month before heading deep.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i CANT WAIT TO TAKE THE KIDS


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

please some on pm me when they start piling up in deep water i think that with this colder weather it wont be to long


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well we got our cold fromt im thinkin its fixin to be on what do u think


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Prior to the front blowing through, on another area lake, the crappie were hanging out in 18 foot of water, on top of brushpiles. A few had moved deeper into about 30 foot, suspended under schools of shad. They may not be stacked up yet in the deep water but they are definitely thinking about it.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*great*

it wont be long now i cant wait till then i got my bride to say she will go catch some:cheers:



PaulB said:


> Prior to the front blowing through, on another area lake, the crappie were hanging out in 18 foot of water, on top of brushpiles. A few had moved deeper into about 30 foot, suspended under schools of shad. They may not be stacked up yet in the deep water but they are definitely thinking about it.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well guys are they piling up in deep water yet


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

im going this weekend. Ill tell ya on Sunday.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

where ya goin lake of the pines or another lake--and yes i lookforward to ur report--im still trying to bag a deer


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Well, my uncle went this morning and the lake is about 8 inches high from the rain and he only caught one so I think Ill wait a week or so.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

what lake was it lake of the pines



fishy said:


> Well, my uncle went this morning and the lake is about 8 inches high from the rain and he only caught one so I think Ill wait a week or so.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i think its time what do u think


----------

